# New fish



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Got a trio of Black paradise fish. They are going to go into my pond once the nights warm up and I get it cleaned out.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Got a picture of your pond setup? What do you have in there now?

How big do these typically get?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pond isn't set up yet, just a pre formed pond and these will be the only fish in there, The male gets about 3 inches and the females are quite a bit smaller as you can tell by the pic. This is an adult trio.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

So I take it you will need a good bit of plant cover to keep them "safe". Got a list of plants for your new pond?...congrats on the pond BTW.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The pond isn't actually new, I have had it about 3 years and never put it into the ground where we were renting. We own the house now so it will get put into the ground. Its a 90 gal. it will have water lilys, pickeral, and water hyhacinths. Here is a pic from last year.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess it was easier to buy the house than move all 18 tanks.  J/K

What is blooming in there? Pretty... I'm going to guess water hyacinth.

My wife and I have been discussing a running stream in our yard (with a pump and that jazz) that feeds a small pond. One of these daze...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes that is water hyacinth, when it was all in bloom it was just coverd. I had to move all 18 tanks. So it was a fun job. least most was empty at the time.


----------

